# mechum auction vegas



## pocatello51 (Jan 15, 2020)

selling monark super twin,whizzers,simplex many others January 20th


----------



## phantom (Jan 15, 2020)

The H is so silent it's like it's not even there.  Good Luck


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2020)

These auctions are good for sellers. This is where drunk, rich guys bid on stuff they have no clue about. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Jan 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> These auctions are good for sellers. This is where drunk, rich guys bid on stuff they have no clue about. V/r Shawn



Absolutely.....I take a few bikes every year to the car shows in Pigeon Forge. More baby boomers walking around with cash burning a hole in their pocket than you can imagine. I have never got less than my asking price and in some cases more.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 22, 2020)

https://www.mecum.com/lots/LV0120-390934/1974-harley-davidson-shovelhead-custom/ 
all the drunk rich guys must have been sleeping. That's an insane great deal


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

videoranger said:


> https://www.mecum.com/lots/LV0120-390934/1974-harley-davidson-shovelhead-custom/
> all the drunk rich guys must have been sleeping. That's an insane great deal



$2475 without the fees--yep that one slid through. That said the AMF built bikes just don't seem to do as well and being a custom limits the buyer pool even more. V/r Shawn


----------

